# Celtic Rollerball Pen Kit by PSI - Need Help



## akingkubo (Nov 26, 2014)

I have purchased two kits of the Celtic Rollerball Pen Kit from PSI last October and I finally got the chance to turn and use this kit today. I was happy with my work and I got the kit together and completed. I noticed that the pen is magnetic which should not be a problem except that the magnetic is too weak to hold the pen!!!
I emailed PSI but since it's thanksgiving weekend, I don' think they will answer until next Monday. I bought the kit a month ago and I am afraid they will not refund or replace. I do not want to replace with the same not unless they have a better magnet?
So, I am imploring all the experts in IAP, is this kit salvageable? This kit alone costs a steep $31.95 and lucky me I bought two. Can anybody help me resolved this magnet failure? I have attached a pic.
Thanks in advance for anyone who may have suggestions.
Happy Thanksgiving!!!
Maria


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 26, 2014)

Do not wait for psi to email you back!  Call them.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Nov 27, 2014)

I think PSI is going to argue the magnet is only strong enough to hold the cap on, as with their other magnetic pen kits, Vertex.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 27, 2014)

Swagopenturner said:


> I think PSI is going to argue the magnet is only strong enough to hold the cap on, as with their other magnetic pen kits, Vertex.



I'm satisfied with the vertex and graduate magnets.  The zen is stronger though - possibly too strong.


----------



## KenV (Nov 27, 2014)

I was given a Vertex fountain pen and the magnet will not hold the cap in place.  Put it in a shirt pocket and it separates.  Clip it on a note pad and be prepared to hunt on the ground/floor for the body.

Good luck, but you may have a desk pen.  Check the other one before assembly.   

My experience is keeping me away from the PSI magnetic pens.


----------



## akingkubo (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks ya'll! I did call them Dan but I guess it was already too late for me cause there was no answer. 
I do try to stay away from PSI magnets but I was not reading well when I ordered this. 
I was hoping I can change or find components on both ends of the pen to ends with threads and also find a center band that threads.
Anyway, I am still open for suggestions. PSI, if you're reading this, I hope you improve your magnets or just not make them!
Happy thanksgiving everyone!
Maria


----------



## t001xa22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Marla, this is a stab in the dark, but if you find you are stuck with the kits, you would have nothing to lose to try this: attempting to increase the magnetism. After looking at the pen kit instructions, it appears that the finial end of the postable cap probably contains the magnet, because it posts to both ends. Try wrapping thin bare copper wire around the entire finial end (metal section). Touch the two bare ends of the wire to a 9-volt transistor battery momentarily. I would suggest no more than a second or two to arc across the poles. Hopefully, this will build the magnetic field stronger. I have magnetized many screwdrivers and other metallic shafts this way. I hope it may help.


----------



## akingkubo (Nov 28, 2014)

It's worth a try! I will sure do that. Thanks Bill!:biggrin:


----------



## t001xa22 (Nov 28, 2014)

Marla, the nice thing about the idea of re-magnetizing the metal section is that it will not harm the pieces at all in the process. Hoping it helps. I am sure the mfg. is using a small button magnet mounted inside the cap. It's too bad that this magnet cannot be accessed. Many sources carry stronger button magnets in the rare earth variety. Good luck to you.


----------



## akingkubo (Nov 28, 2014)

*Problem solved!*

Mu husband finally figured out what's wrong with the pen kit. It's a design flaw. 
He said rare earth magnets is very powerful so it's not the magnet.
The magnet is located in the center band. When we compared the two kits I bought, we noticed that the magnet in the kit I just used is not inserted far enough to make contact with the pen tip. All my husband did was punch the magnet down a tad down and Voila! Contact! Now it's holding the pen as it should:biggrin: I tested it different ways (holding the pen cap then shake up and down, jiggle, etc) that sucker is not falling apart. :biggrin:


----------



## t001xa22 (Nov 28, 2014)

Great info. I am glad it worked out for you so well.


----------



## jondavidj (Nov 28, 2014)

Edward or Tony will help you if you call them. I have two of them and the magnet is not strong enough to stay on when writing. They always are willing to help.


----------



## akingkubo (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for your input, Jon! My husband figured it out without calling PSI. :biggrin:


----------



## Brian G (Nov 29, 2014)

Consider calling them anyway to explain the fix.  They might appreciate knowing, can give this advice to callers with the same problem, and then can inform the manufacturer so that it gets fixed.  

You'll be famous! :biggrin:


----------



## akingkubo (Nov 29, 2014)

*Magnet problem solution*

LOL Brian! Thanks!
I usually have luck emailing PSI instead of calling and Tony usually answers me. I emailed him the problem and then when I found out the resolution, I emailed him back and told him what we did. 
It takes him maybe a day or two to answer anyway.
I am just glad I was not stuck with a "desk pen":biggrin:


----------

